
Show HN: Docgen.io – LaTeX as a Service, Using Serverless AWS Lambda - nicholasjstock
https://www.docgen.io/
======
soult
I wrote a Django app that uses LaTeX to create invoices and some other stuff.
It allows me to create nice-looking invoices and reports without manually
specifying the (x, y)-position of each line of text, which some PDF generating
libraries require. Maybe docgen.io can help others to also create nice
invoices.

Unfortunately the "Try me" part seems to be broken - no matter what I input,
it always shows the same PDF.

~~~
nicholasjstock
Check at the log tab and the tex tab, the tex tab is the tex file compiled
after templating and the log is the output generated by pdflatex. In the log
you should see an error. Likely you Tex file contents ins't properly
understood by the system

~~~
soult
The log tab says error, but it still displays a PDF. Actually, it displays the
last PDF that was rendered on the server, even if that PDF was created by a
different user.

~~~
nicholasjstock
yeah I have to fix that render bug in the example implementation. The try this
uses the same API_KEY for every client. In real life you wouldn't be seeing
other peoples PDFs

------
stevekemp
Security issue reported via email to nick@. Hope that's the right contact.

PS. Do you have a bug bounty program? ;)

~~~
nicholasjstock
That is the right contact - Thanks for the find.

------
ishu3101
Is it possible to use other templating engine such as ninjucks, swig to
generate the documents?

~~~
nicholasjstock
Currently no. I use mustache with <% as an opening tag and %> as closing tag
so as not to conflict with the tex file structure.

